# Your Grail (#1) - Will You Acquire In 2013?



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

H guys

Just wondering what you all consider to be your #1 grail.

Is it acheivable, or is it just a dream?

Do you think the coming year will be good to you?

Personally I find it difficult to pinpoint my exact grail of watches - there are so very many that catch my eye. But there are a couple of persistent desires I keep having. I've always really wanted a Black dial Omega Seamaster GMT with 50/50 black and silver bezel. But I also have painful pangs of desire for a Mont Blanc Timewalker chronograph - such exquisite design cues, like the Mont Blanc logo on the clasp legs. Lovely.

Sadly, both are beyond my means at the moment...

Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Tag Monaco, Blue.

Not achievable!


----------



## Mikeeb (Dec 1, 2012)

Omega planet ocean

no where near the funds so just a pipe dream at the moment.


----------



## preisman (Dec 27, 2012)

The one watch I would like to add this coming year would be a Braume Mercier Capeland (the one with the blue face).

I should start saving up.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

A 1970 omega ploprof serviced by sts will be mine in September. It's been a long wait.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Omega Constallation day/date achievable.

With box and papers, perhaps not.


----------



## Chris H (Dec 9, 2009)

I think there will be one incoming in 2013:-

Tag Heuer Monaco - Blue dial or Gulf limited edition

or

Bremont ALT-1C - Cream dial

Thats the plan anyway.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Well I was asked this question months ago, my answer was a mechanical moon phase watch. I got one yesterday. The cost was less than I had thought, but very pleased with it.


----------



## preisman (Dec 27, 2012)

Chris H said:


> Bremont ALT-1C - Cream dial
> 
> Thats the plan anyway.


Wow, that is very nice. I'll have to look at that one, too.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Achievable - Smiths Deluxe in 9ct gold, small seconds. Just waiting to drop on the right one at the right price.

Almost certainly not this next year: JLC Reverso Classique manual wind.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

My grail is a Patek Philippe Nautilus, I've fallen in love with the case shape and dial colour/texture.

I can safely say that I won't be acquiring one in 2013, or any year.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

planet ocean for me but its my mrs 50th and she wants a constellation so im on a loser


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

Rather foolishly I have sold my grail this year, my JLC Squadra Reverso and would like to replace it, however, as with most of us, funds are on the low side, unless I sell all of my collection, which would be rather foolish I think, so maybe a small lottery win


----------



## SlimJim16v (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm hoping to hear about a Zenith el primers rainbow in Jan  if not, I might get Rolex GMT with a red/black bezel.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Probably not achievable for me but an Omega Speedmaster Mark 40 in pristine condition or an Omega Plant Ocean Chrono in Orange....... hopefully from Goldsmiths Â£50 down and Â£50 a week for the next 20 years.............


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

mine would be an OMEGA DYNAMIC military which was only made fot approx 18 months. i had one a few years ago and flipped it , how i regretted it and would love to get my hands on another ,out of my reach at the moment even if i could track one down

ahh well keep wishing i suppose


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

There appears to be a common theme developing. Not the watches, but that we are all feeling the financial pinch!

Even from those that had a particular watch and want another the same but can't really afford it right now...

I wonder whether you agree????

Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

yes i agree with you .you dont miss something until you have moved it for something that at the time you wanted more if you see what i am getting at LOL

H


----------



## J13MEX (Dec 27, 2012)

Would love an Omega Seamaster with the orange bezel.

Achievable? I'm still trying to bring the girlfriend round from the shock purchase of my first watch I'm getting this week (Rolex Submariner) lol


----------



## Pob (May 28, 2010)

Providing that I can get a new job next year, I plan to spend half of my redundancy money on a Rolex of some sort 

.......I still miss my old Datejust..... 

It should be a spend of about Â£4000 on an Explorer 2, GMT master or Sea Dweller..........maybe rising to five grand if an LV comes along...... :yes:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`d really like a blue Tudor Snowflake but as I`d either have to sell off loads of watches (too much hassle) or one of my higher value gems, I think I`ll pass


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

I'll hopefully achieve mine - a big sized Planet Ocean with a black or grey bezel in 2014 when I turn 40 - I'll feel justified in spending that amount if cash on myself on the basis I will have saved up specifically for around 2 years for it so that it has no impact on other important factors like feeding the kids! ;-)

Mind you, I've a real hankering for a nice Glycine at the moment, so who knows!


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

my Grail has changed from a vintage Omega Seamaster with a chocolate dial and a sub second dial to a Rolex Submariner 1978 this year? Depends on the bonus I suppose! but with a anklebiter to consider a doubt it very much!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

in sights - 18kt Girard Perregaux 39 jewels to replace the one I had to sell

outtasight for now - Patek Philippe Calatrava, or vintage similar


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

One of these two are my main targets



















Both exceedingly rare, so who knows if I'll get either.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Unrealistically, probably a Tudor black bay or heritage chrono.

Realistically, probably a steinhart marine chronometer.

Might aim for a lean one this year, possibly thin the collection a bit, and go for something special in 14.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

After achieving gaining 3 grails this year (Wow - how fantastic is that?), I feel it would almost be greedy to go for any more. Plus, I overspent on the wife for Christmas this year. So, who Knows? Never say never.


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

An Omega Speedmaster reduced would suit me just fine.

Easily achievable on finance at Goldsmiths, but where's the fun in finance?

I would rather have it out of reach, or have her indoors buy me one for my birthday or Christmas, i know she's got all my money hidden away somewhere!

Paul.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I'll just wait and see what comes along....the trouble with me is, one week I want one watch, then by the next week, something else takes my fancy.....


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

just been thinking, i am getting a scuba dude and a obris morgan nevon, one russian and a chinese


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`d really like a blue Tudor Snowflake but as I`d either have to sell off loads of watches (too much hassle) or one of my higher value gems, I think I`ll pass


On a more realistic note I would really like to get good examples of these Services chronographs in both pocket & wristwatch form B)


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

I have to pick just one?

An Omega then, either the Apollo 13 Speedmaster or a Seamaster Mariner Quartz MK I.

Both achievable, but something would have to go......


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`d really like a blue Tudor Snowflake but as I`d either have to sell off loads of watches (too much hassle) or one of my higher value gems, I think I`ll pass


That!!! - not achievable....

GlashÃ¼tte Original Senator Sixties Square Chronograph...










-Not achievable. (Zeppelin makes a nice quartz homage of this one though  )

Seiko MM 300... depends on a lot of things but probably not.


----------



## Stu1 (Oct 28, 2012)

On the wish list is an IWC Portuguese, Tudor black bay, Maurice Lacroix Pontos S and as of today a Kobold black ops,

None of the above will be achievable in 2013,

Got a Steinhart Ocean green bezel incoming, planning to sort out my two old citizen dive watches, an Aqualand 2 and a pro master new batteries, pressure testing and straps, and a new tan strap for my speedy reduced. I think I will have to sell something to be able to buy anything else.

Thanks and Happy New Year to everybody.

Stuart


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I`d really like a blue Tudor Snowflake but as I`d either have to sell off loads of watches (too much hassle) or one of my higher value gems, I think I`ll pass
> ...


I don't understand... at those prices - you should be able to pick up a few.


----------



## bydandie (Jan 18, 2010)

A Rolex 14060M or IWC Aquatimer 3719-03


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Not a grail, but I wouldn't mind a Vostok Europe 'Red Square'...the blue version...to use as a dress watch. I've been dithering over one for ages ever since Renato posted a pic of his one, and it would make a change from the Rolex or the SMP.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Would trade a couple of watches for this one


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

Baume & mercier xxl capeland, the more I see it, the more I want it!!

Think it will be hard to get a hold off though.


----------



## simon sinky (Oct 27, 2012)

I would love an Omega big blue. I sat in a cafe in st tropiaz and could not take my eyes of one. The problem was being worn by a young girl (probably a diver). I could not believe how big it was on such a tiny wrist .

My wife shouted at me and told me not to stare at girls.

I tried to explain but failed

I would love one ( not sure which one animal or mineral )

Happy new year all

Simon


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm hoping to get a Dreadnought GMT.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I`d really like a blue Tudor Snowflake but as I`d either have to sell off loads of watches (too much hassle) or one of my higher value gems, I think I`ll pass
> ...


Maybe not, but you could get one of the older Glashuttes for 1-2% of a new one - the case on that (lovely) watch is similar to one of mine










must be better than a Hommage?

The more and more i see those max bill chrono's the more and more i want one


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

scottswatches said:


> must be better than a Hommage?


Don't know, the Zeppelin is a nice looking watch but certainly not a grail like the GlashÃ¼tte and certainly very low in my priority list...


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Some kind of racing watch... Monaco style, retrograde? I already have a 5512 homage, with the riveted bracelet to repro a McQueen look (Sebring, '70). Need a real "track watch."


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> scottswatches said:
> 
> 
> > must be better than a Hommage?
> ...


well that is clearly 'inspired' by the Glashutte! Good looking watch


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have been quite settled with my hoard for some time now  I find I am now hankering after watches I used to own :lol: maybe a Cal. 861 Speedmaster?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

MarkF said:


> My grail is a Patek Philippe Nautilus, I've fallen in love with the case shape and dial colour/texture.
> 
> I can safely say that I won't be acquiring one in 2013, or any year.


Do you want to go halves on it Mark, as it's also mine


----------



## mercuryus (Feb 4, 2011)

My Grail #1 is the Patek Philippe - World Time...

won't be getting one I suppose;

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## TheFlyingBanana (Jun 23, 2009)

I have been on a bit of a spree this holiday and have ordered an AP Royal Oak, DayDate.

It's not exactly a grail, but I did fancy it.

Like others I would love a Patek Nautilus, they are just so expensive though... too much for my pocket I think.

Still, I suspect one day I will sell a few of my better watches to fund one - it's an itch that will have to be scratched sometime...


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

My grail would be a Patek Calatrava 5296G-001...but like most other forumites way outside anything I could afford, or could justify spending. As for what I might actually buy in 2013...I really have no idea at the moment. Redundancy is 'round the corner (again), so I'll have to wait and see what happens.

Have a great 2013 everyone.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

TheFlyingBanana said:


> Like others I would love a Patek Nautilus, they are just so expensive though... too much for my pocket I think.


This one is a bit cheaper and close to the Nautilus lines...


----------



## TheFlyingBanana (Jun 23, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> TheFlyingBanana said:
> 
> 
> > Like others I would love a Patek Nautilus, they are just so expensive though... too much for my pocket I think.
> ...


That's actually a very smart looking watch. Parnis do offer amazing value.


----------



## TheFlyingBanana (Jun 23, 2009)

I do have one definite grail for 2013 - a Romain Jerome Moondust DNA.

I'm not kidding.

Moondust in the dial, alloy from Apollo 11 in the case, and fibres from a spacesuit worn in the ISS in the strap.

For a space nut like me there's nothing I don't like about this one!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

TheFlyingBanana said:


> I do have one definite grail for 2013 - a Romain Jerome Moondust DNA.
> 
> I'm not kidding.
> 
> ...


Well, there's a thread going on on the other say essentially saying people that like onion crowns are crazy so who am I to judge that one... it certainly is different! Any particular model?

I can't stop thinking of the nazi moonbase on Iron Sky when I look at this one... probably that second subdial and the craters...


----------



## Koing (Dec 30, 2012)

Looking at finding a good 2nd hand IWC Pilot Chrono.

Koing


----------



## TheFlyingBanana (Jun 23, 2009)

Basically the one you have just shown a pic of.

The problem is they seem almost impossible to find in Europe for some reason. In the US they can be got for about 5k, but I don't fancy import duties of another grand or more on top.

I know they are bonkers, and I wouldn't want one of their Titanic DNA models, but I think it is fabulous.

I also like the volcano one they make.

I like the eclectic!


----------



## learningtofly (Aug 24, 2010)

I kind of got mine, in that the JLC Perpetual Calendar in RG was one that I'd lusted after for a long time. I got offered a lovely example at a great price and it's as beautiful as I knew it would be - if not more so. There are quite a few watches that I'd like to think I might own one day, but the one I really, really like is the Patek Annual Calendar. I doubt I'll have one any time soon, and may not ever, so I guess that qualifies it as a grail.


----------



## learningtofly (Aug 24, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> TheFlyingBanana said:
> 
> 
> > Like others I would love a Patek Nautilus, they are just so expensive though... too much for my pocket I think.
> ...


Or how about a nice Burberry?


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

You all know I don't really subscribe to the grail theory that said there are ome watches that would scratch the itch

If I'm realistic had no holidays worked an extra 80 hours a month and bought nothing else this could be mine in 3 years










This in a year










And I will hopefully have one of these for Christmas or before if the plan comes together.










All are achievable timescales vary but discipline and focus on the goal would be required and I know I would get distracted


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

TheFlyingBanana said:


> Basically the one you have just shown a pic of.
> 
> The problem is they seem almost impossible to find in Europe for some reason. In the US they can be got for about 5k, but I don't fancy import duties of another grand or more on top.


Well, it's a bit of a gamble but maybe it could slip through customs... I don't know how that is in the UK but fat chance of that ever happening over here. NOTHING coming from the US ever slips through our customs. Probably because it comes with the right value properly declared right there on the package...

No one selling these based on Singapore or HK?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


I wish 

The trouble is they rarely come up for sale, I know of only one of the pocket watches which is currently owned by one of our Australian members & have seen only a couple of the wrist chronos listed on ebay both of which were missing movement parts


----------



## TheFlyingBanana (Jun 23, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> TheFlyingBanana said:
> 
> 
> > Basically the one you have just shown a pic of.
> ...


Sadly, virtually no watches get through UK customs anymore without 20% VAT added, plus various spurious handling charges, whatever they are.

Ten years ago, a good chance, now, virtually no chance.

Another little pleasure eroded.


----------



## learningtofly (Aug 24, 2010)

TheFlyingBanana said:


> Sadly, virtually no watches get through UK customs anymore without 20% VAT added, plus various spurious handling charges, whatever they are.
> 
> Ten years ago, a good chance, now, virtually no chance.
> 
> Another little pleasure eroded.


Don't say that - I'm still keeping my finger's crossed regarding Bea's Perrelet!


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Hopefully 2013 will be the year my little self build project comes to fruition.

Having said that, I'd hoped the same for 2012. And 2011 so who knows


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

TheFlyingBanana said:


> Sadly, virtually no watches get through UK customs anymore without 20% VAT added, plus various spurious handling charges, whatever they are.


When all said and done, it's about 30%, 30%+ over here. The good thing is they don't have the manpower to check everything that comes from the East. I think they are getting better though, last watch I got from HK was held and I received a nice letter from customs saying "Held by suspicion of counterfeiting - holding expert's inspection". That was a bit scary as it could involve a lot of emails to the seller, Citizen HK or Singapore (AFAIK, it's an Asian market only Citizen) and, even so, I had to have the goodwill of the Citizen "expert", something I wouldn't trust much. Worst case scenario... no watch, no money back, cease and desist fine, destruction of the watch to be paid.

In the end all turned OK but the watch was stuck 2 months on Lisbon customs.


----------



## TheFlyingBanana (Jun 23, 2009)

learningtofly said:


> TheFlyingBanana said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly, virtually no watches get through UK customs anymore without 20% VAT added, plus various spurious handling charges, whatever they are.
> ...


Is it one of the moonphase ones? I've been considering one of those for my missus (she got a Cartier Tank Francaise from me for Xmas though, so she won't be getting anything else for a bit!).

Got a pic of the one you are waiting for?


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

I keep looking for this but never seen it listed yet.

http://www.vintagelcd.com/vul/item/295/

I had one when I was about 13yo and want

one for the nostalgia/memories.


----------



## learningtofly (Aug 24, 2010)

TheFlyingBanana said:


> learningtofly said:
> 
> 
> > TheFlyingBanana said:
> ...


It's this one. I bought it for me but Bea has owned it since it was unboxed...










It now looks like this...


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

MB&F Legacy Machine No.1



















Keep dreaming!

I'd like to get a 114270 this year, need to spend some time with one though i think, just to be sure..and save 

I tried and flipped a couple of things i wanted last year, only kept the MM300 and Nomos.


----------



## TheFlyingBanana (Jun 23, 2009)

That watch is almost as awesome as your avatar Minkle...

It looks like a domed jukebox from the side.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

TheFlyingBanana said:


> That watch is almost as awesome as your avatar Minkle...
> 
> It looks like a domed jukebox from the side.


Shame i cant use it on T-Z too!

Had to use the side shot.. what a watch.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Look at it going!


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

After watching that video I am awestruck and appear to be dribbling!

Now that is some grail and takes some beating as the grailest of all grails imho.

Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## brooksy (Nov 26, 2008)

Only one for me and probably completely unachievable

RLT 36 Nautilus


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

Rampant said:


> After watching that video I am awestruck and appear to be dribbling!
> 
> Now that is some grail and takes some beating as the grailest of all grails imho.
> 
> ...


I have to admit I don't really like it! I like the engineering that's gone into it but not the look


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

no8yogi said:


> I have to admit I don't really like it! I like the engineering that's gone into it but not the look


Taste is a very personal thing though, so that's fine by me 

The engineering on it is exquisite. (I often just stare at the beauty of the movement in my Carrera through the caseback!)

Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I wonder how fragile that watch might be, with that huge balance wheel suspended like that on the middle of nothing... probably as sturdy as any other mechanical watch but I can't stop wondering...


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

What are you doing working on the car with it, working in the yard, what? I'm pretty sure it would be tucked safely away under a nice French cuff and an Armani suit - at least.


----------



## Delboygolf (Aug 23, 2012)

Rolex DSSD for me! may have to trade my GMT II to acquire though!


----------



## Koing (Dec 30, 2012)

Rampant said:


> no8yogi said:
> 
> 
> > I have to admit I don't really like it! I like the engineering that's gone into it but not the look
> ...


Looks great to me but not an everyday wear watch.

Koing


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> What are you doing working on the car with it, working in the yard, what? I'm pretty sure it would be tucked safely away under a nice French cuff and an Armani suit - at least.


Thanks, you've just saved me a lot of money! :lol: :lol:

...suits... :bad: ... hate those things...


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Missed this thread until now.

Grail number 1 and most certainly unobtainable in this life is the Lange Zeitwerk (although I would have some trouble choosing between the Zeitwerk and the Zeitwerk Luminous):

Zeitwerk










(Source: picture directly linked from the Lange site: http://www.alange-so...9_M_285x187.jpg)

Zeitwerk Luminous










(Source: picture directly linked from the Lange site: http://www.alange-so...p_140_035_M.jpg)

Grail number 2 and closer to being realistic but still not likely to be obtainable is the GlashÃ¼tte Original Seventies Panoramadatum:










(Source: picture directly linked from the GO site: http://www.glashuett...ies_ZB_grey.jpg)

Luckily, for Grail #2, I have a couple of older versions...

This one



GUB_11-27a_01small by wotsch, on Flickr

...and this one



GUB_11-26b_01small by wotsch, on Flickr

Here's crossing fingers for the lottery numbers!

-wotsch


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

brooksy said:


> Only one for me and probably completely unachievable
> 
> RLT 36 Nautilus


I had one and tbh was underwhelmed.

The rlt11 wore better as did the rlt15 the rlt38 is a beauty and if you can get Jason to part with his steel rlt24 you will have a great watch, I had the titanium but it was too light.


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Nothing definite planned, a Speedmaster 125 has always been on my list, I'm sure something will come along it did in 2012!


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 8, 2009)

After discovering them the first time I visited here, and after recommending them to all and sundry on a regular basis ever since, next month I will finally be in a position to answer the mail in my inbox from a certain A. Wajs. The only decision left to make is whether to have numbers or markers on MY Mirage III.

There will be other grails down the road, but just like my first RLT, there is something extra special about buying something directly from the man with his name on the dial.

Andy


----------



## plmilligan1968 (Feb 4, 2013)

GRAIL = A Patek Philippe Aquanaut 5165A, I am hopeful


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

IWC Ingenieur 3227

I sold one about three years ago and always regretted it


----------



## tonyrsv (Jan 18, 2009)

Would really like to get hold of a Compressor cased watch.

Many unrealistic options here......but being a realist am thinking a Halios Laguna.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

tonyrsv said:


> Would really like to get hold of a Compressor cased watch.
> 
> Many unrealistic options here......but being a realist am thinking a Halios Laguna.


I have this feeling that most people who bought it were not all that pleased or not for a long time. I know it is a stretch in price but it's maybe worth saving for a bit longer and getting a Longines Legend Diver.


----------



## Amerdan (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi all I'm new here. My first post actually. I managed to get one of the watches I have wanted for a long time at a very reasonable price. It is a porsche design orfina chronograph with the 5100 movement. Man I love this watch and how clear and easy it is to read compared to my luminox chronograph. After this I really fancy one of the IWC compass watches. I've always loved watches and never thought I could really afford them but I just changed my prospective from it being a luxury item to an investment. It sounded good to the wife anyways


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Ultimate grail won't be this year:










In the meantime, I am aiming for one of these...










That is achievable this year, I think. Will require some saving and a radical thinning of my collection, mind.

Alex.


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

My interest in wrist watches is quite new, but there is one piece that I'm really quite taken by and that I'd very much like to own. So for me the SMP would be my 'grail'. A realistic goal this year? Yes, I think it is.

The unobtainable 'grail' would a Tudor Pelagos like the one posted by Ollyhock recently. I'd have to give up my love of motorbikes to make that happen though :no:


----------



## bradders3752 (Jan 28, 2013)

Glycine 07 Combat Chrono hopefully in next couple of months :thumbup:

Panerai Luminor 1950 unachievable this year :icon21:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

im looking to get an obris morgan nevon


----------



## jonbkk (Jan 6, 2013)

I just bought a Patek "Complications" with Date, Subdial Sconds, Moon Phase and Power reserve.

Not really my grail but a nice start to the year.


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

spaceslug said:


> I have to pick just one?
> 
> An Omega then, either the Apollo 13 Speedmaster or a Seamaster Mariner Quartz MK I.
> 
> Both achievable, but something would have to go......


I remember posting this response to this thread last month. Now I have this:










and this:










and it's only February!

Consequently my Apollo 11 Speedmaster has gone (part traded for yet another grail) and for the moment I'm a bit broke.

Really didn't expect those to come up so soon or together.... what am I going to do for the rest of the year?

:lol:


----------



## tonyrsv (Jan 18, 2009)

> Would really like to get hold of a Compressor cased watch.
> 
> Many unrealistic options here......but being a realist am thinking a Halios Laguna.





> I have this feeling that most people who bought it were not all that pleased or not for a long time. I know it is a stretch in price but it's maybe worth saving for a bit longer and getting a Longines Legend Diver.


Ok, thanks Kutusov - will have a read and save some more.

Cheers


----------

